# Fonts to make Rhinestone templates with winpc2014



## ouluvr3212

I just received my new software winpcpro2014 and I have watched a LOT of Rhinestonemonkeys tutorials, which are wonderful and very informative, but when I try different fonts my rhinestone designs just don't seem to be the correct one for converting to a rhinestone design. Would anyone that has this software mind sharing which are the best fonts to convert to a rhinestone design. Also, if there is a video available on you tube that shows how to make individual alphabet rhinestone fonts I would appreciate it. I am a totally new to this so any help would be terrific.


----------



## ifusion

I've used winpcsign 2010 and 2012... here are a few things I found that may help.

You can easily do an outline of any font. If you are using ss10 stones, make sure your letters are 2 inches big or talls. If shorter than 2 inches, choose ss06 stone.

When doing rounded letters like C, S, Q, I usually pull those out from my phrase and do them separately, and then resize them to fit and I use the island fill rather than the standard fill.

When doing center line fills, make sure your letters have a solid color fill and then do your rhinestone conversion. If its white or transparent, it doesnt work.

Now-a-days, I only use winpcsign to do a quick arial or times conversion. I'm using coreldraw x6 with a macro to do anything more complicated.

In my opinion, at least 2010 and 2012 are missing a few things that make life easier, one of which was copy and pasting and having it drop right where the mouse is.... rather than the center of the screen... big PITA.


----------



## Leg cramps

Winpcsign 2014 Creating your Rhinestone typeable Font #4 - YouTube


----------



## sjidohair

If I can help you with Winpc 2014 Just let me know , I would be glad to help.


----------



## charles95405

For those interested, Sandy Jo is the "goto guru" on Winpc software. if she doesn't know she can find out


----------



## sjidohair

If you are working with fonts and they are not coming out right , it is usually a few different things, 

1. The font is not large enough for the stone size you choose.

2. spacing is off, try spacing of 0.03

3. To many words on one line, 

here is a basic rule for rhinestone fonts, 
give each letter a inch, wide room,

The more Italic the font, the room it needs
The more rows of stones the more room it needs, 

If it is a thin font, it will stone up in single line or maybe double line

If it is a Thick font, it will give you more lines.

Adjust size of the font before you stone, once you , Stone the font, you cannot make adjustments to size of the letters,, it will distort the stone size.


----------

